# Can we do a 'Dummies' guide to Spanish paperwork



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a friend who is now living in Spain and is looking for straightforward advice on what paperwork she needs to get and in what order (ie NIE, residencia, padron, healthcare etc)

I have explained to her what I think she needs to do but I am no expert and as rules keep changing it is difficult to give up to date advice.

So I decided to have a look at the FAQ section at the top of this page. I have been reading it and following links (where possible as some no longer exist) for nearly an hour and have still not come up with a definitive answer for her.

As I said there are lots of links to articles that no longer exist. There are lots of discussions with people giving different views and different information. A lot of the information I think may be out of date.

Could we put together a sort of 'Dummies' guide on moving to Spain and what you need to do, in what order and how you go about getting it?

It needs to be fairly short, without discussion and easy to read.

It could be updated as and when rules change.

I am sure, with all the expertise there is on this forum, something could be produced.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Wonderful idea!
from A. Dummy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> I have a friend who is now living in Spain and is looking for straightforward advice on what paperwork she needs to get and in what order (ie NIE, residencia, padron, healthcare etc)
> 
> I have explained to her what I think she needs to do but I am no expert and as rules keep changing it is difficult to give up to date advice.
> 
> ...


I think @Xabiachica has already done this - I know I have my own version as some areas seem to vary. I'll try and get a link to her copy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think @Xabiachica has already done this - I know I have my own version as some areas seem to vary. I'll try and get a link to her copy.


There's a link on her signature
Also try the government site by Googling FCO living in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's a link on her signature
> Also try the government site by Googling FCO living in Spain


The server hosting my website was down for a couple of days but it's back up now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The problem with such a guide is that it becomes out of date quickly - rules and procedures change all the time and even vary from place to place. 

I was having a clearout the other day and found a book we bought ten years ago called "A Guide to Retiring in Spain". It would be completely useless now!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Regardless of what rules are now remember the bloody *stapler !*. :eyebrows:


----------



## CostaBlanca_G_T (Feb 10, 2016)

People here prefer to use a Gestoria. Is easier. 
But if you ever finish that guide call me and I buy you one. I'm the first one who gets lost with paperwork 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The problem with such a guide is that it becomes out of date quickly - rules and procedures change all the time and even vary from place to place.
> 
> I was having a clearout the other day and found a book we bought ten years ago called "A Guide to Retiring in Spain". It would be completely useless now!


That's partly my point. If it were a straightforward guide it would be easier to keep up to date than what we currently have.

With regard to regional differences. Not a lot changes and a note could be added to those things to check with your town hall.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> That's partly my point. If it were a straightforward guide it would be easier to keep up to date than what we currently have.
> 
> With regard to regional differences. Not a lot changes and a note could be added to those things to check with your town hall.


I update/edit the one on my website whenever I become aware of changes


----------



## jojobear (Feb 10, 2016)

I would love to have this guide. The more I read the more confused I get.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Information is great but it's application is variable in Spain


----------

